# Rod for penn battle 8000



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm looking for a good rod for my penn battle 8000. I will be using it for kings,ling and dorado!! Any help would be great!!


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

My OceanXtreme 40/60 would work and they're on clearance pricing right now


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Lots of options out there , of course the list is very large , when you say a good rod , do yo mean a $200 good rod or a $700 + good rod ?

Like red34 said OTI's are excellent for the price.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

+1 for the OTI. Thats what I have on my BTL8000.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Many tunas to 80# killed with OceanXtreme 40-60#
may be my all-time favorite.


----------

